# [ABAP]FuBa -> Dynpro



## Lezlie (17. Januar 2005)

Ich hab einen bestehenden Funktionsbaustein. Von diesem aus soll nun ein Dynpro angezeigt (CALL SCREEN XXX) werden. Das Dynpro enthält einen Custom Container, in dem ein Dokument aus einer Tabelle angezeigt werden soll.

Nun hab ich ein Dynpro angelegt und wollte im PBO das Dokument aus der Tabelle auslesen, die im FuBa aufgebaut wurde, und dieses Anzeigen

Nun zu meiner Newbie-Frage:
- Im PBO sind die Tabelle und die anderen Daten ja erstmal nicht bekannt. Wie bekomme ich sie aber als bekannt dorthin?


----------

